# I froze my MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation... HELP



## hilaryrose (Jan 15, 2011)

So, I accidentally left my overnight bag with all my day-to-day makeup in the car. Since it's January, I think the temperature dipped into the low teens last night.
  	Is my foundation totally ruined now? Will it be okay when it thaws out? I've had it for over 30 days so I can't return it and I can't really afford to buy a new one right now.

  	Any advice?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 15, 2011)

I think the only way you are going to know is to try it out.  Let it defrost, shake it up real good, and then try it.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 15, 2011)

^ agreed. you don't really know til you defrost it and mix it up again. I imagine frozen is better than letting it boil though.


----------



## hilaryrose (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey gals- I just tried it out and everything appears to be fine! Yay


----------

